# Couple other cool things



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Trimo wrenches made in Roxbury Mass.
3/4" crossover fitting with a little obstruction:blink:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Trimo wrenches made in Roxbury Mass.
> 3/4" crossover fitting with a little obstruction:blink:


did you spray paint them black?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

No, just bad lighting. They actually are a little blue.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

i have some old trimo pipe wrenches,some old rigid ones to i know where a 36" stilson pipewrench is old 1950's gonna see how much the guy wants for it.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I Have several old pipe wrenches up to 48". The old stuff is pretty cool but I don't mind my aluminum ones for work now:yes:.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I Have several old pipe wrenches up to 48". The old stuff is pretty cool but I don't mind my aluminum ones for work now:yes:.


got any old rigid ratchet soil pipe cutters?


----------

